# Belgian Malinois mixed with what?



## PRR (Jun 29, 2012)

Just adopted a year old dog that was described by the local shelter as a Belgian Malinois. Of course I don't expect pure breeds at the local pound, so it got me wondering.

I looked up the akc page for her (Belgian Malinois Dog Breed Information) and I see the longer, larger snout (I'm used to St. Bernards, with more of a boxy snout). So I see the Malinois in her. She is almost pure black. I did see some pics online of black Malinois also, but most were light colored. She has a white underbelly, and light tan hair behind her ears. Also, and this is unique from what I remember from my other dogs--not sure how to put this into words, I am not a vet--but scratching behind and below her ears, the bone that goes vertical (say, from the ear towards the shoulder & chest) is very pronounced--it sticks out far and is easy for my fingers to touch. I'm probably not saying that in the right way, but I don't know if that is a sign of this breed, or another breed.

Ok--anyone want to take a guess at what she is mixed with? Or is that just a complete crapshoot? The only pics we have so far are of her with me in the driveway. Do you need to see a side view of her standing, or are these pics enough?


----------



## PRR (Jun 29, 2012)

If this is any help, here are a couple of shots from the side/rear.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous dog!! Seal (that dark brown/almost black gradient color) is one of my favorite coat colors.
I recommend getting a DNA test done if you want a better sense of her breed. Shelter employees are often wrong (like over 50% wrong, based on one study) about breed mixes. It is so hard to tell just based on looks!


----------



## PRR (Jun 29, 2012)

FWIW the vet didn't think there was much malinois in her, and also recommended a DNA test. Not sure its worth 100 USD to know, so I'll just call her a malinois mix and be done with it.


----------



## Anna265 (Jun 27, 2020)

Awww, always love big dogs to pet and hug. 
Please let me know if it is easy to raise them? Is it easy to get sick? What is the best food for them? Meat or pate?


----------

